# Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Ich war grade am Googeln über die Impfung,da bin ich über diesen beitrag gestolpert :



> *Schweinegrippe-Impfung: Deutsche Medien schweigen verdächtige Todesfälle tot*


In schweden zwei Todesfälle durch die Grippe, aber schon vier durch denn Impfstoff. Jedenfalls sollen die geimpften Personen kurz nach der Impfung verstoren sein!

Schweinegrippe-Impfung: Deutsche Medien schweigen verdächtige Todesfälle tot - Kopp Verlag

Umstrittener H1N1-Impfstoff: Vier Tote nach Schweinegrippe-Impfung - taz.de

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub117C535CDF414415BB243B181B8B60AE/Doc~ECF83C60270494D258A9DDA41F1A52462~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

Für mich war die  Impfung schon vorher merkwürdig, in D. sterben jährlich ~15000 Menschen an einer Grippe und bei drei Toten spricht man bei der Schweinegrippe schon von Pandemie Oo

Ist die Impfung eine Art Abwrackprämie für die Pharmaindustrie? 

was mein ihr ?

Gruß 
poiu

Edit : fünf Todesfälle

Schweinegrippe Impfung, Todesfälle, Nebenwirkungen, Gefahren und Fakten. | Infokrieger-News

Schweinegrippe-Impfung: Schweden veröffentlicht Untersuchung zu den fünf Todesfällen



> Hierzu teilt die Agentur auf ihrer Website mit: Alle fünf Betroffenen hatten zuvor bekannte chronische Grunderkrankungen wie KHK, Diabetes, Niereninsuffizienz, Muskeldystrophie oder Altersdemenz


acha die leute können sich dann aussuchen woran sie sterben, an der Grippe oder der impfung ?!?

Diabetes ist zwar eine chronische erkrankung, aber behandlung nicht tötlich!


----------



## Jami (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Also ich bin in meinem Leben ein einziges Mal geimpft worden, da war ich 2 Jahre alt oder so. Mein Körper hat das mit Schreikrämpfen und 15 Mittelohrentzündungen so wie die beinahe Einbüßung meines Hörvermögens über die nächsten zwei Jahre kompromittiert. 
Von daher geh ich eher in den Knast als mich nochmal Impfen zu lassen.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die ganze Schweinegrippe nur von den Medien hochgepusht worden. Impfen ist völlig sinnlos.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Zitate aus dem Beitrag auf aerztezeitung.de:

_Allerdings spreche nichts fuer eine kausale Beziehung zwischen Impfung und Tod(...)_

_Alle fuenf Gestorbenen schwer chronisch krank_

_Für einen Patienten liegen bereits die Ergebnisse der Autopsie vor: Demnach litt der Patient an einer generalisierten Atherosklerose und hatte bereits vorangegangene Herzattacken._

Lest Ihr eigentlich, bevor Ihr postet? Das einzige was hier "abgewrackt" wird, ist der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

seingrippe heißt schweinegrippe lol.

Ganz klar ist der Impfstoff der jetzt geimpft wird ist ein VIren stamm der mal existent war. Das virus ist schon lange wieder mutiert und denn stamm denn der Körper durch die Impfung kennt denn gibt es so nicht mehr, die Pharma industire will die ******* loswerden, letztes Jahr hat die Pharmaindustrie 3,2Billionen euro umsatz gemacht, nur mal so.
Leut fresst nicht jeden Dreck in euch rein denn es angeblich gibt.

ICH SAGE NEIN ZUR IMPFUG HÄNDE DESINFIZIEREN UND WASCHEN NACH DER STADT REICHT VOLLKOMMEN.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



JePe schrieb:


> Lest Ihr eigentlich, bevor Ihr postet? Das einzige was hier "abgewrackt" wird, ist der gesunde Menschenverstand.



So siehts wohl aus, jetzt kommt auch noch Panikmache in die andere Richtung, erst ist die Grippe das Böse, und nun der Impfstoff.



Jami schrieb:


> Von daher geh ich eher in den Knast als mich nochmal Impfen zu lassen.



Du hast dich seit dem du 2 Jahre warst nicht einmal mehr impfen lassen? Da würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, spätestens wenn du die Polio, Tetanus, FSME oder sonstwas erkrankt bist wärst du sicher froh über eine Impfung gewesen.



Melcat schrieb:


> Impfen ist völlig sinnlos.



Das gleiche wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, wenn man sich dann doch was eingefangen hat, ist das Geschrei groß.


Ich wäre sowieso für eine generelle Impfpflicht (wie das bezahlt werden soll o.Ä. sei erstmal dahin gestellt), zumindest bis jemand 18 Jahre alt ist, was er dann macht ist sein Problem, spätestens wenn er wegen irgendetwas behandelt werden muss, wird ihm wohl einfallen, dass er mit einer Impfung besser dran gewesen wäre.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

also sorry eumel du sagst impfpflicht? Warum bitte? warum werden unsere kinder immer öfters krank? null abwehrkräfte haben die durch die ganzen impfungen, die kinder die wenig bis gar nicht geimpft werden haben weniger krankheiten in ihrem leben als kinder die gegen jeden scheiß geimpft werden haben sehr viele studien bewiesen.
es gibt paar impfungen die sind pflicht weil die nun mal in unserer modernen welt unablässlich sind aber sehr viele sind nicht nötig.
Ich würde mich nie mehr gegen zecken impfen lassen da es der größte dreck ist (ich weiß was borilose auslösen kann) aber auch das würde ich nicht mehr machen, ich konnte zwei wochen meinen linken arm nicht mehr benutzen so derbe schmerzen hatte ich durch die impfung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Also wenn ich mir immer mal Reportagen, etc. ansehe, dann stelle ich eigentlich immer eher fest, dass Kinder kaum noch geimpft werden, da die Eltern selbst extrem "impffaul" sind. Also ich habe mich gegen fast alles glaube ich impfen lassen und habe nichts an Krankheiten, Asthma oder sonstwas vorzuweisen, habe auch beim Bund innerhalb von 2 Wochen 5 Impfungen oder so geschossen bekommen und nie irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen oder Schmerzen gespürt, manche vertragen es vielleicht einfach nicht, kA bin kein Mediziner. Es muss ja nicht jeder Mist à la Grippe (auch wenns nicht zu unterschätzen ist) geimpft werden. Aber sowas wie Tetanus oder Polio sollte schon gemacht werden, zumal man das glaube ich nur aller 10 jahre spritzen muss.



ole88 schrieb:


> ... ich konnte zwei wochen meinen linken arm nicht mehr benutzen so derbe schmerzen hatte ich durch die impfung.



naja immer noch besser als Borreliose selbst oder? Oder gar FSME.

Edit:



ole88 schrieb:


> also sorry eumel du sagst impfpflicht? Warum bitte? warum werden unsere kinder immer öfters krank? null abwehrkräfte haben die durch die ganzen impfungen



Das stimmt schon, die Impfungen tragen ihren Teil dazu bei, dass unsere Gesellschaft einfach "durchs Leben geheilt wird". Es findet so hart das auch klingen mag einfach keine natürliche Selektion mehr statt, der Lauf der Dinge wäre wie man es von Darwin und Co kennt: die Kranken sterben, die Gesunden leben und passen sich an. Heutzutage werden die Kranken am Leben erhalten und setzen Kinder mit noch mehr Anfälligkeiten, etc. in die Welt. Habe schon einige Theorien gelesen, dass dieser Missstand früher oder später unser Verhängnis wird. Dummerweise müsste man nach der Logik, auch alle Krebskranken, chronisch Kranken, etc. links liegen lassen.

Und ich hätte persönlich zB. auch keine Lust drauf wegen eines Zeckenbisses im Koma zu liegen.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> naja immer noch besser als Borreliose selbst oder? Oder gar FSME.



Man kann sich nciht gegen Borreliose impfen... Ich weiß das, weil ich selbst Borreliose hatte. Ich lasse mich auch impfen, allerdings nciht gegen die Schweinegrippe. Das ist einfach eine normale Grippe mit anderem Namen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

kA ich hatte es einfach so von ole übernommen^^

Aber für Hunde gibts doch ne Impfung glaube ich oder? Naja ok, ist Offtopic


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

richtig impfbar ist nur fsme borreliose ist nicht impfbar, trotzdem warsn dreck und ich will nicht wissen was ich mir damit angetan habe. nun ja was soll ich groß sagen die schweinegrippe ist ein medien aufgepauschtes thema zum glück haben wir genug pharma kritiker die sich auch schon geäußert haben dazu und ein teil der bevölkerung hat zum glück noch so viel hirn und hört nicht auf hysterie mache.


----------



## TwilightAngel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



poiu schrieb:


> Für mich war die Impfung schon vorher merkwürdig, in D. sterben jährlich ~15000 Menschen an einer Grippe und bei drei Toten spricht man bei der Schweinegrippe schon von Pandemie Oo


 Weißt du überhaupt was Pandemie bedeutet? Offensichtlich nicht, hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Duden: 





> Pan|de|mie die; -, ...ien <gr.-nlat.>: (Med.) *sich weit verbreitende, ganze Länder oder Landstriche erfassende Seuche; Epidemie großen Ausmaßes.*


 Die WHO hat die Schweinegrippe im Juni zur Pandemie erklärt.
 Quelle: WHO erklärt Schweinegrippe zur Pandemie | tagesschau.de
 Und das hat sie nicht wegen der Zahlen aus Deutschland getan, sondern wegen den internationalen Zahlen. 

Um Impfangelegenheiten zu klären geht man zu seinem Hausarzt und holt sich im Zweifelsfall noch eine 2. und evtl. auch eine 3. Meinung ein. Bei richtigen Medizinern wohlgemerkt und dann kann man nochmal sehen, was das Gesundheitsamt sagt. Gerade erwachsene Menschen mit Hirn sollten sich dessen bewusst sein.

Ob diese Impfung wichtig für einen ist, muss jeder letztendlich selber und Eltern für ihre Kinder entscheiden. Menschen mit Hirn reden darüber aber IMMER mit ihrem HAUSARZT und hören nicht auf das Gelaber der Presse oder der Öffentlichkeit. Die kennen deine Krankengeschichte nämlich nicht.


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



JePe schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem Beitrag auf aerztezeitung.de:
> 
> _Allerdings spreche nichts fuer eine kausale Beziehung zwischen Impfung und Tod(...)_
> 
> ...



_Allerdings spreche nichts fuer eine kausale Beziehung zwischen Impfung und Tod(...)_

und nichts dagegen!

darunter wird auch " Diabetes" genannt

äh die hatten Vorerkrankungen -> die sind schuld

so nach dem motto wir finden schon paar Erkrankungen auf die wir das schieben können.

Generell zum Thema Impfen:

Man sollte sich nur impfen lassen,  wenn man in einem Risikogebiet wohnt oder ins Ausland fährt wo ein entsprechendes Risiko besteht!

Massenimpfungen sind nur bei Pandemien usw sinnvoll, also wo der nutzen die Nachteile überwiegt! Bei der Schweinegrippe gibt es kaum aussagen.
Drei von 22000 (Dunkelziffer der erkrankten die es nicht mal wussten wohl viel höher ) erkrankten sind verstorben -> OMG wir werden alle sterben 

Vor paar Monaten lief ein Sendung, da war auch ein Arzt der Impfungen (bei Kindern) befürwortet hat, kurz vorm Ende der Sendung eine frage vom Moderator 
" Sind ihre Kinder geompft?" -> Antwort"Nein" 


@TwilightAngel

aufgrund welcher Zahlen Bitte der angeblichen 1000 Toten in denn USA, wo die Ärztliche Versorgung fürn Arsch ist ? 
Mir ist nicht bekannt wie viele Menschen in denn USA Pro jahr an der normalen Grippe sterben, werden wohl auf grund der gesundheitlichen Versorgung und der Bevölkerungszahl, mehr als die 16000 in D. sein.

Erleben wir demnach jedes Jahr eine Pandemie ?

Ich kenne Hausärzte ide Impfen alles was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist, warum wohl ? 
Aber auch einige die Strickt dagegen sind!

Man sollte schon mal gar nicht auf seinen Hausarzt hören, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie viele Skandale wir da hatten 
( Ärtzte + Bonie von der Pharma- Industrie)

Mir geht es eher um die Frage warum immer soviel Panik gemacht wird!


----------



## TwilightAngel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Lies nochmal die Definition durch. Die Zahlen spielen bei sowas trotzdem immer eine Rolle. Wenn 5 Leute in Mexiko daran sterben und 2 in den USA weil sie in Mexiko waren und dann nichts weiter kommt (weil sich die weiteren 3 Erkrankten erholen), wird das wohl kaum zur Pandemie erklärt, obwohl es Länderübergreifend ist. Diese Zahlen sind jetzt natürlich frei erfunden und nur als Beispiel gedacht.
Eine Impfung macht man aus medizinischen Gründen anhand der eigenen Krankheitsgeschichte. Wenn man in ein Gebiet fährt, wo man an Krankheit X erkranken kann, natürlich auch dann zur Vorsorge. Sowas hab ich früher sogar noch in der Schule gelernt.

EDIT:


> Man sollte schon mal gar nicht auf seinen Hausarzt hören, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie viele Skandale wir da hatten
> ( Ärtzte + Bonie von der Pharma- Industrie)


Auf wen denn sonst? Das ist mal totaler Unsinn was du da schreibst. Der Hausarzt kennt die KRANKENGESCHICHTE eines Patienten! Anhand der Krankengeschichte müssen solche Entscheidungen bzgl. Impfung getroffen werden. Aber bitte, lieber auf die unqualifizierte Öffentlichkeit/Bekannten hören. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, gibt ja auch genug Eltern, die ihre Kinder mit Aufputschmitteln vollstopfen, damit sie ja aufs Gymnasium kommen. Das sind aber AUSNAHMEN!

EDIT 2:


> Mir geht es eher um die Frage warum immer soviel Panik gemacht wird!


Weil es sich verkauft. Das ist so ziemlich das erste Gebot bei den Medien. Aber gerade in medizinischen Fragen sollte man die SEHR STARK hinterfragen. Natürlich decken Medien auch immer wieder Skandale auf, aber sich nur darauf zu verlassen wäre total falsch. Und dann gibts da die Öffentlichkeit, die in eine bestimmte Richtung reagieren wird.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Scheingrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

HALLO checkt ihr es eigentlich nicht das dies eine reine panikmache der Pharmaindustrie ist.
Tamiflu war das beste beispiel und jetzt wieder das gleiche, warum gibt es noch kein heilmittel gegen HIV? man kann viel mehr geld an den infizierten verdienen als sie zu heilen, die Pharma industrie hat überall ihre finger drin, in europa werden bücher verboten nur weil in ihnen die wahrheit über bestimmte krankheiten stehen bw. die heilungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



ole88 schrieb:


> warum gibt es noch kein heilmittel gegen HIV?


 
Weil die meisten erkrankten in Afrika leben und Afrika der Weltgemeinschaft eh egal ist. 
Wobei man auch zwischen der Gattung der beiden Viren unterscheiden muss. HIV gehört zu der Gattung Lentiviren, H1N1 gehört zu der Gattung Influenzavirus A.
HIV arbeitet sehr langsam, H1N1 nicht.
HIV greift die Immunzellen direkt an, H1N1 kann das nicht.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

lol solche erklärungen sind auch gut^^ ne ernsthaft es liegt bereits ein heilmittel gegen hiv im schrank, und joa das ist bekannt das dies so ein unterschied ist


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

@TwilightAngel

sollte nicht so Pauschal klingen, wenn man einen Hausartzt hat dem man kennt und vertraut OK 

ich wollte sagen das man als mündiger Bürger selbst informieren und das Risiko abschätzen sollte, ein hausartzt ist für mich auch nur eine Meinung die ich einhollen würde!

iMir ist schon bewusst das ich das etwas Provokant geschrieben habe  

betreff Edit 2 

genau so sehe ich das auch.

ich finde die aussage hier wichtig : 

Schweinegrippe: Die in der Dunkelziffer impft man nicht - Hintergründe - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET

also Image verlust bei Impfungen, was pasiert wenn die dauernd schreien der wolf kommt und wenn er dann da ist und keiner drauf hört!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



ole88 schrieb:


> lol solche erklärungen sind auch gut^^ ne ernsthaft es liegt bereits ein heilmittel gegen hiv im schrank, und joa das ist bekannt das dies so ein unterschied ist


 
Öhm, nö, ich denke nicht, dass es ein Heilmittel gibt, dass irgendwo im Schrank liegt.
Man kann die Ausbreitung eindämmen, man kann verhindern, dass sich die Viren an die Zellen im Körper ankoppeln, aber man kann den Virus selbst nicht beseitigen.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

glaub mir es gibt ein mittel das im schrank steht, es gibt n paar autoren die haben pharmakritische bücher geschrieben unter anderem das thema hiv, tja die bücher wurden in europa verboten du bekommst sie nirgends bei keinem buchverlag, scho komisch oder?
da ich selbst RS bin und auch einige leut kenn weiß ich z.B. das Aloe Vera Trink Gel (Firma sag ich jetzt nicht) das hilft bei Chemo therapien die Ärzte die übern tellerrand schauen müssen denn leuten im wandschrank sagen das die das vor der Therapie hochdosiert trinken sollen damit es keine Nebenwirkungen gibt, und die leut haben in der Tat keine Probleme, bis auf den Haarausfall, ansonsten gehts denen gut, würden die Ärzte denen das offiziel sagen würden die Ihren Job verlieren, die Lobby der Pharma ist einfach zu mächtig.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Die meisten Krankheiten werden doch erst aggressiv durch Antibiotika usw.. Viele Menschen schmeißen sich bei jedem kleinen Schnupfen sofort Pillen ein, damit die auch ja nich selbst damit fertig werden müssten. Wenn dann auf einmal ne Grippe kommt und keine Medikamente vorhanden sind, sterben u.U. ein paar mehr Leute als normal, was nicht so wäre, wenn dieser Tablettenwahn nicht seit Jahrzehnten bestehen würde.
Das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum es so viele Allergiker gibt, das Immunsystem langweilt sich und reagiert bei jedem Sch**ß über (ähnlich der Situation bei vielen Kindern, aber das isn anderes Thema).


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

das ist nicht ganz korrekt, Allergien   werden auch durch unsere Chemie ausgelöst.

Bsp ich hab einen Bericht über Allergien  gesehen, befragt wurde auch ein Klinikchef aus der ehemaligen DDR.
Er meinte vor der Wende hatten die aufgrund der Schwerindustrie viele Lungen/Halz/Rachen patienten ( zB staublunge, lungen Krebs  ), nach der wende ist die anzahl der Allergieker die man vorher kaum kannte um mehrere hundert % gestiegen.

es sind die weichmache, kunstoffe, kleber usw die vorher einfach nicht in dem ausmassen zum einsatz kammen! Der Osten ist in vielen Punkten interessant weil sie fast ein halbes Jahrhunder isoliert waren!

Deshalb hatten die aufgrund ihrer Industrie/Isolierung andere erkrankungen als im Westen zB andere Krebserkrankungen 


sorry fürs Offtopic


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Wie war der Satz?
Eine Grippe dauert 7 Tage, mit Medikamenten nur eine Woche.....


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

ich liebe diesen satz, hat unser dok. immer zum besten gegeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



poiu schrieb:


> das ist nicht ganz korrekt, Allergien werden auch durch unsere Chemie ausgelöst.


 
Auch nicht ganz richtig.
Allergien werden "herangezüchtet", weil man als Kind keine Antikörper dafür entwickelt hat, weil man nicht draußen spielen durfte, weil man keine Muttermilch bekommen hat, weil man nie mit dem Hintern im Dreck saß, weil man die aus einer Pfütze getrunken hat, bla bla bla bla, könnte endlos so weiter gehen. 

Der auslösende Faktor kann dann auch schon mal etwas so harmloses sein wie Lactose oder Nüsse.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

jup aber lactose oder zöliakie kannst du nicht als vergleich heranziehn sowas ist im erbgut festgeschrieben, ich hab beides bzw. zöliakie nicht mehr wirklich und lactose wenn ich produkte ess die mit milchpulver gemacht wurden, z.b. billig milcheis oder so.
äussert sich dann in föllegefühl bauchweh und ganz selten durchfall.

ich trinke seit drei wochen aloe vera gel und es ist fazinierend was eine pflanze bewirken kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Wie sieht es dann mit Pollenallergie aus?


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

@quantenslipstream

OK stimmt , das Imunsystem läuft amok weil es sich langweilt.

 wobei ich Allergieker bin und deine liste abhacken kann 

PS deshalb hab ich geschrieben 



> das ist nicht ganz korrekt, Allergien werden *auch *durch unsere Chemie ausgelöst.



lactose  deshalb heißt das auch lactose  intoleranz  so wie ich das mal gelesen habe war der anteil von personen mit lactose intoleranz viel größer -> sind ausgestorben 

du bist nenn Dino  sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Mit ging es aber nicht darum, dass Allergien ausgelöst werden, es geht mir darum, dass sie erst gar nicht entstehen können.
Daher finde ich es falsch, wenn man seine Kindere in Watte einpackt und sie nicht mehr an der Uwelt teilnehmen lässt.


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

ja da hast du recht, wobei ich es erschrekend finde  das wir überhaupt nicht wissen welche auswirkungen die ganzen kunststoffe & Co auf unseren körper haben.

aber wird bissl Offtopic, wobei man sagen muss das impfstoffe auch dazu zählen


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

ich hab sonst gar nichts weiter, nur die zwei dinge, milch sollte der mensch sowieso nicht trinken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



poiu schrieb:


> ja da hast du recht, wobei ich es erschrekend finde das wir überhaupt nicht wissen welche auswirkungen die ganzen kunststoffe & Co auf unseren körper haben.


 
Aktuelle Geschichte ist ja die Nanotechnik und wie sich Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen auf unseren Organismus auswirken können.
Gerade im Bereich der Zellen können Nanopartikel gefährlich werden, wenn sie Anstockstationen für Enzyme oder RNS blockieren.

Aber dafür kann ruyven ja mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. 



poiu schrieb:


> aber wird bissl Offtopic, wobei man sagen muss das impfstoffe auch dazu zählen


 
Ein Impfstoff ist ja im Prinzip nicht anderes als eine angeschwächte Version der eigentlichen Krankheit, also in diesem Falle H1N1.
Dass einige Menschen darauf stärker reagieren als andere ist so, das muss man halt genauer untersuchen.
Meine Mutter reagiert z.B. allergisch auf Wespenstiche, ihre Haut schwillt an und wird knallrot.
Bei meinem Vater ist es zwar nicht so stark, aber sichtbar.

Bei mir ist nichts.
Ich bin im Garten mal von 30 Wespen gleichzeitig gesotchen worden (hab die Stiche gezählt, können aber auch 40 gewesen sein ). Hat mir nichts ausgemacht, kurzes Jucken und gut war.


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

nanopartikel:

Ist da nicht das bsete Beispiel Sonnenschutz Produkte auf Nano technik basis, wo man im endeffekt nicht weiß was die im Körper anrichten können  

 Wieso kennst sich ruyven damit  aus, studiert er Physik, Ing wissenschaften ? 



Impfstoff : meinte eigentlich auch eher denn Wirkstoff verstärker, soweit ich weiß reagieren ja darauf  Personen negativ


@ole88

genau wie sauerstof, ist ja auch eher ein Gift mit dem wir gelernt haben zu leben XD
meinte mal ein Biologe zu mir Xd

besseres Beispiel ist aber Alkohol, wir haben uns dran gewöhnt unsee Vorfahren haben ja damit ihre getränke desinfiziert. 

Asiaten haben Tee gekocht 

hoffentlich hab ich nicht zuviel Blödsinn geschrieben XD


----------



## JePe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



poiu schrieb:


> hoffentlich hab ich nicht zuviel Blödsinn geschrieben



Aehm ...

... doch. Aber mach Dir nix draus. Damit liegst Du hier voll im Trend.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

poiu was genau meinst du denn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich wäre sowieso für eine generelle Impfpflicht (wie das bezahlt werden soll o.Ä. sei erstmal dahin gestellt), zumindest bis jemand 18 Jahre alt ist, was er dann macht ist sein Problem, spätestens wenn er wegen irgendetwas behandelt werden muss, wird ihm wohl einfallen, dass er mit einer Impfung besser dran gewesen wäre.



Impfpflicht mit Substanzen, die ggf. schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen haben?
Das ist imho ne ganz schlechte Idee...
Und gerade bei Grippe kann auch der Gesamtnutzen angezweifelt werden, da die Mehrheit der Leute sie nicht kriegt und afaik ein Großteil derjenigen, die infiziert werden, ohne größere Komplikationen und mit leichter/keiner Medikamentation darüber hinwegkommen.
Gegen Polio und Diptherie wäre vielleicht eher was, aber mal ehrlich:
Wer persönliche Freiheiten fordert, der kriegt halt auch die persönliche Freiheit elendig zu verrecken.



ole88 schrieb:


> also sorry eumel du sagst impfpflicht? Warum bitte? warum werden unsere kinder immer öfters krank? null abwehrkräfte haben die durch die ganzen impfungen, die kinder die wenig bis gar nicht geimpft werden haben weniger krankheiten in ihrem leben als kinder die gegen jeden scheiß geimpft werden haben sehr viele studien bewiesen.



Könnte ich mal bitte ein-zwei der Studien sehen, die beweisen, dass Leute, die per Impfung zur Bildung von Antikörpern angeregt werden, ein schwächeres Immunsystem haben?
So rein aus der Logik erschließt sich das nämlich nicht, da wirkt es eher wie eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung.



> Ich würde mich nie mehr gegen zecken impfen lassen da es der größte dreck ist (ich weiß was borilose auslösen kann) aber auch das würde ich nicht mehr machen, ich konnte zwei wochen meinen linken arm nicht mehr benutzen so derbe schmerzen hatte ich durch die impfung.



Gegen Borreliose gibt es keine wirksame Impfung - wohl aber eine wirksame Behandlung, wenn sie rechtzeitig entdeckt wird.
Wogegen du dich impfen lassen solltest, ist FSME. Da lassen sich nämlich bestenfalls die Symptome bekämpfen und die Krankheit an sich kann tödlich enden.
Bezüglich dem schmerzenden Arm: Im Worst Case kriegt man das auch ganz ohne Impfstoff, nur mittels Spritze hin... Ich persönlich hatte noch keine Komplikationen, nicht mal bei sportlichen Aktivitäten hab ich mich zurückgehalten.



ole88 schrieb:


> lol solche erklärungen sind auch gut^^ ne ernsthaft es liegt bereits ein heilmittel gegen hiv im schrank, und joa das ist bekannt das dies so ein unterschied ist



DAS hätte ich jetzt wirklich gern belegt.

Andernfalls werde ich weitere Posts mit Verdacht auf unhaltbare Behauptungen wie Spam behandeln.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz richtig.
> Allergien werden "herangezüchtet", weil man als Kind keine Antikörper dafür entwickelt hat, weil man nicht draußen spielen durfte, weil man keine Muttermilch bekommen hat, weil man nie mit dem Hintern im Dreck saß, weil man die aus einer Pfütze getrunken hat, bla bla bla bla, könnte endlos so weiter gehen.
> Der auslösende Faktor kann dann auch schon mal etwas so harmloses sein wie Lactose oder Nüsse.



Ist das eigentlich mitlerweile einhelliger Konsenz, oder nur weiterhin eine gute Theorie, die sich aber mangels fehlender experimenteller Möglichkeiten und einer vielzahl gegenläufiger Beispiele nicht beweisen lässt?



poiu schrieb:


> Wieso kennst sich ruyven damit  aus, studiert er Physik, Ing wissenschaften ?



Biologie.
Was im Falle von Schäden an Leben aber auch der bessere Ansatz ist, als Physik&Ingenieurswissenschaften. Letztere haben da bekanntermaßen arg wenig Ahnung von, was ja eine der Ursache für die extrem vielen schädlichen Produkte ist. (no offence - das ist halt nicht der Sinn dieser Studiengänge  )

Von der medizinischen Wirkung von Nano-Partikeln hab ich aber ebensowenig eine Ahnung, wie von der biochemischen Wirkungsweise vieler anderer Substanzen. Bin da eher der Ökologe und wäre dafür, dass alles, was in den Körper eindringt, entsprechend reguliert wird. (Aber die Politik scheut sich ja schon davor, für "echte" Chemikalien einen Unbedengklichkeitsnachweiß einzufordern. Da wird sie sicherlich nicht so schnell auf die Idee kommen, dass Nano-"Partikel" vielleicht genau die gleichen Potentiale haben, auch wenn Physiker die Grenze zu "gelöst" willkürlich an anderer Stelle gesetzt haben)



> genau wie sauerstof, ist ja auch eher ein Gift mit dem wir gelernt haben zu leben XD
> meinte mal ein Biologe zu mir Xd



Stimmt auch. Sauerstoff ist eins der aggressivsten Elemente und es hat einige Zeit gedauert, bis sich Organismen evolviert haben, für die er mehr als ein lebensbedrohliches Abfallprodukt war.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

So um ma sachlich zu bleiben, vlt. sollte mal jemand ein neues Thema aufmachen, das sich mit den Auswirkungen von künstlichen Stoffen (auch Medikamente) auf den Körper beschäftigt. Da kann dann auch gerne eine Diskussion über ein HIV-Heilmittel fortgeführt werden. Erfahrungsgemäß wird sich hier nämlich sehr bald ein Mod mit einem Normaluser solange streiten, bis das Thema geschlossen wird.
Hier gehts aber um die Schweinegrippeimpfung und nicht um irgendwelche Kompetenzen in biologischen oder pharmazeutischen Bereichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



poiu schrieb:


> Wieso kennst sich ruyven damit aus, studiert er Physik, Ing wissenschaften ?


 
ruyven kennt sich mit was aus?    



poiu schrieb:


> genau wie sauerstof, ist ja auch eher ein Gift mit dem wir gelernt haben zu leben XD
> meinte mal ein Biologe zu mir Xd


 
Ist auch völlig korrekt, freie Radikale erhöhen die Zerstörung der DNS.
Sauerstoff ist eins der aggresivsten Elemenete überhaupt. Es quetscht sich überall hin, verbindet sich praktisch mit allem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich mitlerweile einhelliger Konsenz, oder nur weiterhin eine gute Theorie, die sich aber mangels fehlender experimenteller Möglichkeiten und einer vielzahl gegenläufiger Beispiele nicht beweisen lässt?


 
Die Forschung steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, niemand kann sicher sagen, ob und wie es langfristige Auswirkung auf den Organismus gibt.
Studien sind in dem Bereich noch schwer durchführbar. Man muss das im Auge behalten und eine Technologie nicht zu sehr in den Himmel loben, eher man nicht umfangreich darüber geforscht hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von der medizinischen Wirkung von Nano-Partikeln hab ich aber ebensowenig eine Ahnung, wie von der biochemischen Wirkungsweise vieler anderer Substanzen. Bin da eher der Ökologe und wäre dafür, dass alles, was in den Körper eindringt, entsprechend reguliert wird. (Aber die Politik scheut sich ja schon davor, für "echte" Chemikalien einen Unbedengklichkeitsnachweiß einzufordern. Da wird sie sicherlich nicht so schnell auf die Idee kommen, dass Nano-"Partikel" vielleicht genau die gleichen Potentiale haben, auch wenn Physiker die Grenze zu "gelöst" willkürlich an anderer Stelle gesetzt haben)


 
Ich denke mal, es gibt noch keine Leute, die wirklich Ahnung davon haben. Nur Forschungen bringen uns da weiter.
Wenn ich aber sehe, dass nicht mal für neue Chemikalien Forschungen über deren langfristige Auswirkung gibt, dann sehe ich da mehr als nur schwarz.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Ich hatte mit einem Ernährungswissenschaftler und Pharmakritiker der ziemlich bekannt ist ein interesanntes Gespräch, Fakt ist es werden Bücher verboten die das Thema wie bleib ich gesund ohne Pharma oder Bücher die sich mit HIV beschäftigen unter anderem das es bereits ein heilmittel geben soll, aber glaubst du ernsthaft das dies bekannt werden darf? die arme pharma industrie verdient dann keine kohle mehr.
Würde jetzt nicht so eine Hysterie gemacht würden die ganzen apotheken auf dem impfstoff sitzen bleiben und tausende an euro verlust machen, das beste ist die meisten apotheken haben gar keinen platz um den Impfstoff korrekt lagern zu können. Sie müssen aber diese Menge nehmen.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Also ich werd mich garantiert nicht impfen lassen! Wer weiß was in diesem so genannten "Impfstoff" wirklich drin ist! Nachher mutiert man nach der Impfung noch zum Zombie... ala Schweinegrippe 2009 also known as Resident Evil 6
Wer nach der Impfung ein verlangen nach Menschenfleisch hat, kann gern zu mir kommen und versuchen mir in die Schulter zu beissen... Ein freundlicher empfang per Headshot mit der Pumpgun ist gewiss... (Wer alle rechtschreibfehler findet kriegt'n Keks...)


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Lebensgefährlicher Schock nach Grippe-Impfung - 1 -  Panorama Nachrichten ? MSN Nachrichten - Nachrichten

allein das war schon lange überfällig


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Sowas gibts immer, eine allergische Reaktion auf was auch immer. Kann man nicht verhindern, trotzdem albern, aus so einer Mücke gleich wieder einen Elefanten machen zu wollen.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

weiß ich ist aber medientypisch deutschland


----------



## JePe (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*



ole88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit einem Ernährungswissenschaftler und Pharmakritiker der ziemlich bekannt ist ein interesanntes Gespräch, Fakt ist es werden Bücher verboten die das Thema wie bleib ich gesund ohne Pharma oder Bücher die sich mit HIV beschäftigen unter anderem das es bereits ein heilmittel geben soll, aber glaubst du ernsthaft das dies bekannt werden darf?



Wie heisst dieser prominente Ernaehrungswissenschaftler? Woher bezieht er sein Wissen?

Ansonsten: husch, in den 9/11-Thread.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

och jepe musst du immer zu allem was dazu geben was nicht zum thema passt? das ist themen fremd und somit spamst du gerade.

ich bin hier keine rechenschaft schuldig und somit auch absolut nicht verpflichtet irgendwelche namen hinzuschreiben


----------



## JePe (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

_Spam_ ist fuer mich eigentlich eher, wenn irgendwer einen auf dicke Hose macht, mit Insiderwissen irgendwelcher Pseudopromis prahlt, am Ende aber rein gar nichts belegen kann.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

das ist spam richtig da dies aber nicht auf mich zutrifft fühl ich mich nicht angesprochen


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

ich lass mich nich impfen... die schweinegrippe-impfung is am ende sowieso gefährlicher als die influenza selbst...


----------



## bleedingme (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Impfen ja, aber nicht gegen Grippe.
Mir geht diese Panikmache auf den Keks. Von beiden Seiten.
Ist ein toller Wettbewerb - wer wird Erster: Der Grippetote ohne Vorerkrankung oder der Impfgeschockte bei dem die Hilfsmaßnahmen zu spät kommen?

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich schlimmer finden soll: Die Berichterstattung selbst oder die Tatsache, daß diese beim mündigen Volk () anscheinend super ankommt.


----------



## Doney (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

eigentlich habne sie ja nur angst dass das virus weiter mutiert... vor allem in tieren... z.b. wurde in deutschland jetzt auch die erste katze infiziert...

doch wusstet ihr dass sich die wenigsten krankenpfleger etc. impfen lassen... eine bekannte die als solche arbeitet und in der besprechung dieses themas war, die wohl in jedem krankenhaus etc. stattfindet, hat gesagt dass es ca. 10% machen lassen...


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schweinegrippe  Todesfälle durch Impfung*

Also ich wart erst mal die Inkupationszeit für ein halbes Jahr ab , dann kommt eh der verbesserte Impfstoff , wobei ich micht sicher bin mich impfen zu lassen . Ansonsten : Jung kaputt , spart Altenheim !


----------

